# pacific palms forster area week of the 9/4



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,
i am in the pacific palms area the week of the 9th april.
I will have my yak and a friend will be picking one up while we are up there.
I usually fish off the rocks at charlottes head.
I would love to take the yak out there from elizabeth beach and troll around the head (if it is calm enough).
Has anyone fished this area?

I would also love to fish on the lake, i have only ever trolled for palagics so this would be a new experience (which is another way of saying i don't know what i'm doing) but my mate is a trout fisherman so he may like a bit of lake.

Is any else up there at that time?
Any info would be great, tackle, areas to fish etc.
Notes taken off the forum so far:
SX40 any colour?
Gulp 3" minnow pumpkin seed
Gulp 6" sand worm natural
shallow water under 3m

I also hear they have been catching cobia off charlottes head recently (knife to cut line)

thanks guys,
would love to meet up for a fish if anyone is keen
Kerry

ps. off to cut holes in the yak, or shall i do it tomorrow


----------

